# EA stops making games for Nintendo Wii U



## pwsincd (May 17, 2013)

> Games giant EA has revealed that it currently has no games in development for Nintendo's Wii U console.
> 
> Despite being a launch partner for the gaming device, EA said it had no developers working on future titles.
> 
> The news comes as a blow to Nintendo on the day that it is due to unveil a fresh marketing strategy to boost interest in the Wii U.


 
Source : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22565945
Sources source : http://kotaku.com/ea-has-no-games-in-development-for-nintendos-wii-u-507588994 

I know we all knew this, and that its not exactly news per se, but its just a little more confirmation on what we were already thinking.
Feel free to say all the usual EA related stuff, and WiiU doomed stuff .

I think what EA are saying is they fulfilled their E3 2011 promise and now they're done.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 17, 2013)

EA = The biggest babies in gaming? Possibly.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

Yet another thread about EA and Nintendo's strained relationship?







This can only end well.

I predict denialism, EA-bashing, conspiracies, some deleted posts, a lock, and many rustled rumps.


----------



## pwsincd (May 17, 2013)

I think in main it''ll go largely unnoticed as the ND is looming large... but the sick n twisted side of me kinda hoped it would


----------



## chavosaur (May 17, 2013)

"I DUNT CARE! I DUNT PLAY EA GAEMS CUZ DEY DA DEVIL, MA MAMA SAID SO. NINTY IS MA SAVIOR AND DEY JUST NEED MARIO AND ZELDA TO LIVE 4EVA! I ONLY PLAY FORST PARTY GAEMS ON MA WII U ANYWAY"

On a serious note, I am disappoint. I did expect this, but now there's no confirmation of me being able to play any Mass effect or Battlefield on my wii u~
The dust thickens by the minute.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2013)

Just as expected


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Yet another thread about EA and Nintendo's strained relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And here I was thinking people were being negative. This has got to be the best news I've heard all day! No really. The continual making of these threads, the civil discussions, the friendliness, it all adds up to make this the best thread I've ever posted in.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Yet another thread about EA and Nintendo's strained relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pic always makes me laugh.  Side note but still EA related is I've had mixed experience with them.  Years ago I bought a game used from a store and could not play online.  They issued me a new CD key as I bought it legitimately.  I've always liked C and C except 4; no bases meant no go for me.  A lot of good games over the years.  

Hearing the views/experiences lately had me skeptical.  I went to WSOP for Android.  Another popular app stole chips with disconnects, lol.  DC, balance of chips is then zeroed out.  Emailed yesterday after asking for the fix in March!!  EA let me take a survey for 600,000 chips.  No chips given.  Emailed, then two other groups confirmed I get chips and said they told EA.  Quick response when I emailed support.  No follow through.  Ignored by EA for like two weeks.  You can make good apps, good games, but with shitty customer service it will not matter.  Why did the head guy sell all stock?  Ruin a franchise with garbage like C and C 4.  I hope stocks drop and they change back... or the company burns with the same value as fake poker chips they are too lazy to deliver.  Many play tight and slow on wsop.  I took 17,000 and turned it into 250 million on another popular poker app.  Point; gave a good start within the offer and this pos EA cannot even get that correct.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Yet another thread about EA and Nintendo's strained relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know.... I was going to reply to that picture because it reminded me of something else, but I literally can't find any gifs of The Man Show.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> "I DUNT CARE! I DUNT PLAY EA GAEMS CUZ DEY DA DEVIL, MA MAMA SAID SO. NINTY IS MA SAVIOR AND DEY JUST NEED MARIO AND ZELDA TO LIVE 4EVA! I ONLY PLAY FORST PARTY GAEMS ON MA WII U ANYWAY"
> 
> On a serious note, I am disappoint. I did expect this, but now there's no confirmation of me being able to play any Mass effect or Battlefield on my wii u~
> The dust thickens by the minute.


Indeed. Nintendo could use all the support it can get; granted, they didn't explicitly say that future games are an impossibility, but at the same time, they might as well just come out and say it. It is what is I guess, only time will tell. It may change, it may not.  I've no reason to be up in arms about this, I really don't, it doesn't make it better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Probably gonna be the typical "We're too good for EA games" or "EA is EVIL for not supporting an underperforming console!" stuff. Basically people who don't understand how industry works.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably gonna be the typical "We're too good for EA games" or "EA is EVIL for not supporting an underperforming console!" stuff. Basically people who don't understand how industry works.


 
I wouldn't necessarily call them evil, but some people would likely point out that their business decisions are misunderstood at best and hopefully acknowledge it. Why should I get upset at this news? What good would it do  me or anyone to get mad at at? It's not going to make them change their minds.


----------



## weavile001 (May 17, 2013)

Oh man, looks like I'm going to have to "buy" Mass effect, FIFA, The sims, battlefield and need for speed games for the ps3/4 or PC now :/.
At least the WII U will have PES, which, in my opinion, is better than FIFA. But FIFA is really good too.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably gonna be the typical "We're too good for EA games" or "EA is EVIL for not supporting an underperforming console!" stuff. Basically people who don't understand how industry works.



Also people with the "It's cool to point out that people are going to defend the WiiU so I need to make a message about it. Kay." stuff.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably gonna be the typical "We're too good for EA games" or "EA is EVIL for not supporting an underperforming console!" stuff. Basically people who don't understand how industry works.


 
If it wasn't for that message (which is debatable at best), I would have reported that post already.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If it wasn't for that message (which is debatable at best), I would have reported that post already.


 
I'll make sure to take that under consideration next time I make a post with the intention of pleasing you in a nonsexual manner.

ANYWAY Battlefield 4 is cool guys right?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll make sure to take that under consideration next time I make a post with the intention of pleasing you in a nonsexual manner.
> 
> ANYWAY Battlefield 4 is cool guys right?


 
Actually it's because you say the same thing in every WiiU thread that involves the console not getting a game/series. It's no better than spam or ... well it's no better than what's the guy's name, narutofan? or jalename or whatever the fuck that persons name is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Actually it's because you say the same thing in every WiiU thread that involves the console not getting a game/series. It's no better than spam or ... well it's no better than what's the guy's name, narutofan? or jalename or whatever the fuck that persons name is.


 
Well that's like your opinion man.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well that's like your opinion man.


 
Lol I'll give you a like for that one. One of the best things this avatar has done is I get that said to me so many times, it always makes me laugh.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

EA doesn't want to work for Nintendo, doesn't want to invest the time and money into making games or watered down ports. End of story. Now we can close the thread.


----------



## SnAQ (May 17, 2013)

So, Mass Effect, Battlefield, Sims, FIFA..  What else is there? 

I honestly doesn't care, I wasn't going to buy those games anyway... 
But u know EA is a big  company and all so I guess overall this is bad news


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2013)

Old news, bro.


----------



## weavile001 (May 17, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> So, Mass Effect, Battlefield, Sims, FIFA.. What else is there?
> 
> I honestly doesn't care, I wasn't going to buy those games anyway...
> But u know EA is a big company and all so I guess overall this is bad news


Need for speed, I think.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Need for speed, I think.


Thought that was Criterion games.


----------



## weavile001 (May 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Thought that was Criterion games.


You can clearly see Eletronic Arts at the developers and publishers section:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_Speed


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> You can clearly see Eletronic Arts at the developers and publishers section:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_Speed


What did Criterion games do? If EA "hates" Nintendo so much, why did they bother porting it?


----------



## Eerpow (May 17, 2013)

They never said, "we will stop making games for the Wii U and we will never develop games for the platform again".
What has been said is "we have nothing planned for the future" and "we have don't have any Wii U games in development".

Seriously as a company you're after money, they're not making a decision like this just to be assholes. They know they won't affect Wii U sales with their games only, and we all know that there currently isn't any profitable market for the system for ports. That comes much later, exclusives is what initially makes people purchase a brand new system.

Having no games planned is just what everyone should expect, it doesn't have ANYTHING to do with the "strained relationship" BS people are pulling. If the system picks up and they see a opportunity to maximize profits by porting their games to it then it will be the obvious thing to do.


----------



## tronic307 (May 17, 2013)

They don't hate Nintendo. If every game you publish on a platform sells no more than 20k you have to cut your losses. The SNES was different; Nintendo, Konami and Capcom gave the system momentum from beginning to end. These days it's just Nintendo. Madden 13 in particular was so watered down, it just wasn't worth it, but what about NFSMWU? Criterion put their hearts into that one and EA got a measly 20k for it.
To all third parties who haven't cracked the code to big sales on a Nintendo platform: It's got to be colorful, fun, and have a Japanese aesthetic, a golden age arcade game done with modern hardware. It can be a sci-fi FPS as long as it has arcadish visuals. Even Metroid Prime suffered in sales because Nintendo fans knew it was from a western developer.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 17, 2013)

Didn't expect much from EA but no Fifa is actually quite surprising. Dreamcast 2.0?


----------



## chartube12 (May 17, 2013)

nevermind


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> So, Mass Effect, Battlefield, Sims, FIFA.. What else is there?
> 
> I honestly doesn't care, I wasn't going to buy those games anyway...
> But u know EA is a big company and all so I guess overall this is bad news


Dragon Age, NHL, EA Sports MMA, Command & Conquer, Tiger Woods PGA, Army of Two, Crisis, Dead Space, SimCity _(and all Sim games, actually)_, Need for Speed, Madden, SSX, Transformers, Alice, Spore, Portal _(boxed retail copies were distributed by them, Valve controlled Steam sales)_, Bejeweled, Shank, Skate, Rockband, Dante's Inferno, Mirror's Edge, Left 4 Dead _(same deal as with Portal)_ and more, but that's no big deal I suppose.



soulx said:


> Didn't expect much from EA but no Fifa is actually quite surprising. Dreamcast 2.0?


Dreamcast died because SEGA withdrew from the race on their own accord, not due to lack of third-party developer support.

At the time, management changed in the company and the newly-chosen CEO decided not to support the console post-release anymore - the console still got a good few AAA titles, for example Unreal Tournament, Quake III Arena (actual Quake III Arena that was compatible with the PC version, not the spunk the PS2 got), Shenmue, Bust-a-Move, Capcom vs. SNK, DDR, Dead or Alive 2, Fighting Force, GTA 2, Guilty Gear and many, many more.

The system may have failed big time sales-wise, but not library-wise - there's a selection of games for it, especially considering its short lifespan.


----------



## chartube12 (May 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Unreal Tournament


 
Probably most played game that generation. The dreamcast version was fun as hell.


----------



## Ryupower (May 17, 2013)

so this may be a good place for this

EA employee badmouthing Wii U on Twitter - System is crap, Nintendo should have 'pulled a SEGA'


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> so this may be a good place for this
> 
> EA employee badmouthing Wii U on Twitter - System is crap, Nintendo should have 'pulled a SEGA'


 
He should be on Comedy Central 

That's the most unintentionally hilarious, yet mature comment I've ever read from person who is a professional. He wasn't rude, he wasn't biased, hell, he wasn't even a dick about it. Voicing an opinion equates to the truth nowadays.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2013)

oh noz the wiiu is doomed now for sure. only mario and zelda can save it! 


Spoiler: the truth



who gives a fuck about EA


----------



## SnAQ (May 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Dragon Age, NHL, EA Sports MMA, Command & Conquer, Tiger Woods PGA, Army of Two, Crisis, Dead Space, SimCity _(and all Sim games, actually)_, Need for Speed, Madden, SSX, Transformers, Alice, Spore, Portal _(boxed retail copies were distributed by them, Valve controlled Steam sales)_, Bejeweled, Shank, Skate, Rockband, Dante's Inferno, Mirror's Edge, Left 4 Dead _(same deal as with Portal)_ and more, but that's no big deal I suppose.
> 
> 
> Dreamcast died because SEGA withdrew from the race on their own accord, not due to lack of third-party developer support.
> ...



And there's not a single game there I'd want to play


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> And there's not a single game there I'd want to play


 
If you're looking at a lineup of games that includes the likes of Portal and Mass Effect and have nothing but contempt and indifference, well, I'm sorry. There's nothing any company could do to fix that.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> And there's not a single game there I'd want to play


 
Different games appeal to different demographics, plain and simple. I like Need for Speed, Portal and the Mass Effect series a lot and I played a bit of Crysis, but the rest of them don't appeal to me. Others will have a different opinion, and I can respect that  I don't hate them, just not interested. Perhaps I can give them a try.

EA has made some games that I like, granted, but a majority of them aren't something I personally am interested in.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 18, 2013)

Soooo, porting old games over to the Wii U using a sub par method was upholding their partnership? I say good riddance, EA pumps out so much crap these days it isn't funny.

I also missed the part where EA had anything to do with Portal...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Soooo, porting old games over to the Wii U using a sub par method was upholding their partnership? I say good riddance, EA pumps out so much crap these days it isn't funny.


 
Actually it is pretty funny. It's EA's fault for rushing the ports.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> EA pumps out so much crap these days it isn't funny.



Maybe, on the other hand if you have made it to the point where you are discussing the machinations of a large company on a dedicated internet forum it is surely not beyond your capability to filter their output by quality and decide accordingly. It may even be a case of clicking twice (once on the company and once to sort by score).


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 18, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe, on the other hand if you have made it to the point where you are discussing the machinations of a large company on a dedicated internet forum it is surely not beyond your capability to filter their output by quality and decide accordingly. It may even be a case of clicking twice (once on the company and once to sort by score).


Honestly I don't like anything they produce, do they even produce anything or are they strictly a publisher with 2nd party Development teams and licensing deals at hand? I don't like them as a company and I don't like them as a game publisher/developer, period.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

It really shouldn't have come to this, where an EA employee speaks out in such a manner. Sad really, because Nintendo needs all the support they can get.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 18, 2013)

and this is news because...?

we have like 10 more threads about EA not supporting wii u


----------



## LoggerMan (May 18, 2013)

The WiiU pad was "made" for sports games, it's like holding an interactive play board in your hands. Kinda not good that no EA Sports titles are in development at the moment.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2013)

LoggerMan said:


> The WiiU pad was "made" for sports games, it's like holding an interactive play board in your hands.



Does that mean inputting plays is better than some semblance of "real" control?
Also given the stupid amount of possible plays ( http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/0...ftware-cant-score-what-jean-segura-did-friday ) in various sports....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2013)

I don't think you should say "Well I don't like anything they produce so why does it matter." It's incredibly self-centered. Their games sell multimillions, there are a lot of people who like them, just because you don't doesn't mean it "doesn't matter." Maybe to you personally but it's definitely a very bad thing if a console is not getting some major titles.

I can't say I play much of their stuff outside of the BioWare products (although I guess I'm a bit weary on Mass Effect 4 and Dragon Age 3) but there are a lot of big games in there plus there was the whole deal with Disney over Star Wars.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't think you should say "Well I don't like anything they produce so why does it matter." It's incredibly self-centered. Their games sell multimillions, there are a lot of people who like them, just because you don't doesn't mean it "doesn't matter." Maybe to you personally but it's definitely a very bad thing if a console is not getting some major titles.
> 
> I can't say I play much of their stuff outside of the BioWare products (although I guess I'm a bit weary on Mass Effect 4 and Dragon Age 3) but there are a lot of big games in there plus there was the whole deal with Disney over Star Wars.


What people mean "it doesn't matter" they mean that: the wii didn't have that support so it doesn't matter if the wii u doesn't either. If the wii u gets the support then its a plus, otherwise it doesn't matter


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> What people mean "it doesn't matter" they mean that: the wii didn't have that support so it doesn't matter if the wii u doesn't either. If the wii u gets the support then its a plus, otherwise it doesn't matter


 
The Wii and the Wii U are miles apart. At this point trying to use the Wii as a historical example of how the Wii U will develop just simply won't work. No one could predict how the Wii would turn out looking at the dismally selling Gamecube.

It does matter because these games sell well and make the console library better. Anything that makes a console library bigger (especially with high quality games and don't go "hurr hurr ea doesn't have high quality games") matters for the betterment of the console.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 18, 2013)

Nintendo probably doesn't want shovelware .
This means probably that we'll get more exclusives.
I have never liked EA's standpoint from as early as the Genesis days.
Money, money that's all they are interested in.
No love in their games.

Oh and I hate ultra violent games of any generation.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2013)

This just shows that what a lot of people in the game industry say is correct, for example Bob Summerville tweeted 
"@shanselman One more :-). Nintendo platforms have always been very poor revenue-wise for third parties.Only Mario and Zelda make money."

If you look at the replies here and in other threads on this subject and the deranged reaction to this news I can hardly blame any publisher just not bothering with a Nintendo console. I have seen the same people do bipolar dances of both rage and indifference, in one post scalding EA for not supporting  Nintendo and in another post made on the same day state that they would never buy an EA game anyway, don't care about a single game in their vast catalogue and make out a Nintendo system is better off without any of their games. 

The bottom line is you would be surprised at the power to shift consoles EA has, especially with their sports franchises. I know grown adult men who may not necessarily be gamers, but will buy a new console for their kids just so they can play the latest Fifa or Tiger woods games and so on. You all might think EA's yearly sports offerings are something to turn your nose up at but for a huge amount of people those are literally the only games they care about and have bought them yearly for over a decade. If the Wii U becomes known as "the console without Fifa/Madden etc" you would be surprised how many people just wont buy it, "I will just get you the new playstation instead" will be something a lot of kids will hear, and we aren't even talking EA's AAA titles here.

So scoff at this news as much as you like, when it comes down to it this could be a huge nail in the Wii U's coffin, whether you personally care about EA games or not.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> What people mean "it doesn't matter" they mean that: the wii didn't have that support so it doesn't matter if the wii u doesn't either. If the wii u gets the support then its a plus, otherwise it doesn't matter



http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/4379.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/44984.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/79064.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/74957.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/76723.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/77675.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/72114.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0

Alas Gamefaqs breaks it down to company division level but the theme could continue.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Wii and the Wii U are miles apart. At this point trying to use the Wii as a historical example of how the Wii U will develop just simply won't work. No one could predict how the Wii would turn out looking at the dismally selling Gamecube.
> 
> It does matter because these games sell well and make the console library better. Anything that makes a console library bigger (especially with high quality games and don't go "hurr hurr ea doesn't have high quality games") matters for the betterment of the console.


I agree to disagree, how many people do you know that get a nintendo console for the multi platform games? People get Nintendo consoles for their gimmick experiences and their exclusives...

I can agree with you that bigger library is better, and I am not panicking about ea "not developing games for wii u" like many others for many reasons:
- ea is being a dick with all the publicity they are doing about the "bad" wii u after a disagreement they had with nintendo, seriously we have another "news" topic about ea not supporting wii u every week
- the wii u doesn't have any competition right now, just like the 3ds before... after the release of the ps4 and xbox 720 the real competition will start
- nintendo haven't released system sellers yet, and they have many planned already
- the wii u is the only console that is backwards compatible as far as we know and that is another selling
- nintendo can do the dick move they did with the 3ds and lower the price a month before the release of the next gen consoles
- the 3ds had the same problems "has no gaems, is too pricy" the first year, look at it now
- Nintendo is the innovator of the videogaming industry for some years, Sony and Microsoft are renovators
- ea likes money, right now the wii u isn't a selling point, but the moment that changes ea will start releasing games for the wii u



FAST6191 said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/4379.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/44984.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/79064.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/74957.html?platform=1031&year=0&region=0&devpub=0
> ...


 
sports, sports, sports, sports,harry potter, sports, sports, sports, sports, sims, sports, sports, sports, sports, NFS

I am sorry, did I missed mass effect or dragon age that guild so much likes to point out?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2013)

If you don't think sports games are relevant to consoles then uhhhhhh I don't even know how to respond to how wrong that is.

I only mentioned Mass Effect and Dragon Age because I want them.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you don't think sports games are relevant to consoles then uhhhhhh I don't even know how to respond to how wrong that is.
> 
> I only mentioned Mass Effect and Dragon Age because I want them.


I am sorry, is EA the only company doing sports games? kthx


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> I agree to disagree, how many people do you know that get a nintendo console for the multi platform games? People get Nintendo consoles for their gimmick experiences and their exclusives...
> 
> I can agree with you that bigger library is better, and I am not panicking about ea "not developing games for wii u" like many others for many reasons:
> - ea is being a dick with all the publicity they are doing about the "bad" wii u after a disagreement they had with nintendo, seriously we have another "news" topic about ea not supporting wii u every week
> ...



Console vs handheld maybe but I certainly did more on the third party stuff for my GBA and DS.

Nintendo were dicks to everybody before, it is how sega got a toehold for a while and how Sony pulled of their entry. Cases of history repeating...
If you can not sell in a monopoly..... also the PS360 is of similar power to the Wii U.
Certainly it can help you out, how much relevance it ultimately has is a matter of huge contention.
That is a potential strategy sure, not entirely sure how it will help matters.
The 3ds.... still a lesser console to the DS at the same point in lifetimes (if Nintendo will even be able to eek out the lifetime for as long as older handhelds) and I am not seeing the "OMG THE 3DS IS BACK FROM DEATH'S DOOR" thing that is happening of late.
Quality shines above all and done quickly nobody remembers the early prototypes. Also wasn't Nintendo noted for buying in a lot of its hardware and designs?
Save for the fact PS360 level games take a couple of years to spin up in development and Wii U architecture might not make for the easiest slapdash port. No games in development means a nice lead time when it happens and that means several seasons (September rush, Christmas rush, post Christmas rush, Easter rush.... and possibly again) will go by and that is pretty killer in the games world.



ForteGospel said:


> I am sorry, is EA the only company doing sports games? kthx



No but they have a lot of licenses, a lot of the dominant franchises and depending upon the people being questioned often the best attempts at replicating a given aspect of the sport (in this case match level playing -- their management stuff, such that it exists, is not so favourably looked upon).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> I am sorry, is EA the only company doing sports games? kthx


 
They own Tiger Woods, Madden, NBA, and FIFA, pretty much the biggest sports franchises minus MLB and PES.

So when it comes to sports games pretty much yeah they're the only company that does sports games. EA Sports is fucking gigantic.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> I agree to disagree, how many people do you know that get a nintendo console for the multi platforms games?


I know a lot of people who get a Nintendo console _and_ another system because their Nintendo console doesn't have third-party titles - me included. Now, I'm a collector and I don't mind, but the average consumer would rather own _one_ system to play all their games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2013)

Also for the whole "Nintendo games are all Nintendo systems need", hey there N64 and Gamecube. You may say "They were successful though!" but downgrading from a 100+ million system to a 30 million or 20 million selling system is simply not acceptable. 

The Wii didn't sell well because it just had omigod amazing games. Some great games for sure, but it mostly sold because of a great price point and a very successful ad campaign towards the family. The Wii U isn't capturing that magic.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

This Nintendo vs EA thing is getting annoying actually :/
All I really want to see happen to the Wii U is for it to get games, I don't care if it's from EA or Nintendo, it needs games. This childish fighting between them is only distracting from the games.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 18, 2013)

It would be nice if EA pulled a 1990's and made good games again.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> It would be nice if EA pulled a 1990's and made good games again.


Are you trying to say that _"Mass Effect"_ or _"Dragon Age"_ stellar as series? Because in that case, the entire world disagrees.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you trying to say that _"Mass Effect"_ or _"Dragon Age"_ stellar as series? Because in that case, the entire world disagrees.



Mass Effect started before EA bought them out. And personally, I don't care if the 'entire world' disagrees with me. They're good games. Amazing games? Not really.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> I agree to disagree, how many people do you know that get a nintendo console for the multi platform games? People get Nintendo consoles for their gimmick experiences and their exclusives...
> 
> I can agree with you that bigger library is better, and I am not panicking about ea "not developing games for wii u" like many others for many reasons:
> - ea is being a dick with all the publicity they are doing about the "bad" wii u after a disagreement they had with nintendo, seriously we have another "news" topic about ea not supporting wii u every week
> ...


 
Here's where your problem is, which you said yourself:

"people get nintendo consoles for their gimmick experiences and their exclusives..." The Wii had a market that was created primarily out of two kinds of people: 1. Core Nintendo gamers, 2. Exercising families. Now, the concept of exercising families has been eliminated, yet the features still allude to a device that's essentially for the entire family. Their "gimmick" (even I wouldn't call it a gimmick, since it looks extremely handy, so you used a derogatory term yourself) isn't a strong enough selling point, and their exclusives can't sell the system to the exercising families. Essentially, the demographics show that in comparison to the Wii, the PS3 and the X360 appeal to non-Nintendo core gamers, which Nintendo obviously looks to draw to their system judging from the specs. If they don't, they are left with core Nintendo gamers, the share of which is pretty small actually. They're looking to expand their core gaming audience.

That explains why the WiiU is an HD capable and powerful device. However, it's only a little bit more powerful than the PS3 and XBOX 360 at the moment, and once the PS4 and the next-gen XBOX are released, I fully expect their specs to blow the WiiU's out of the water. This essentially gives the people who would like to use the WiiU as a core gaming device little reason to do so. In several years, the WiiU will have to use their several year old hardware with few games on it to compete with devices that have stronger hardware and thus more incentive for developers to work on.

If the WiiU wants to succeed, it needs to start bringing in users now, and one way to do that is to allow them to play the same games they could get on a PS3 and XBOX 360 but with the better graphics and an overall smoother gameplay experience that you get on the WiiU. If it doesn't, it'll get massacred once the consoles with stronger specs and higher third party support start coming out. All it basically has are Nintendo games right now, and I don't think they can pull out another Wii Sports out of their ass because their selling feature doesn't call for anything like that. It calls for something like Nintendo Land, which isn't exactly a huge hit with anyone.

The drop from EA obviously signals the lack of strong 3rd Party Support for the WiiU which has been extremely evident these past few months. Even the 3DS had fairly strong support from 3rd Party Developers in the beginning, and combined with Nintendo's far more consistent development (which is probably easier to do on a medium specced handheld than the strongest console in the market) and the release of the 3DS XL, there were a lot of reasons why it eventually succeeded. The WiiU has almost none of that. You can only do so much with Mario, Zelda, and weirdly enough, Bayonetta. This thing needs some strong non-Nintendo exclusives (or even multi-platform games) to sell to people past their audience. I mean, look what happened when Persona 4 Golden was released. The PSVita's almost bare sales surged. It couldn't be sold on just Uncharted.

tl;dr, WiiU needs games from someone besides Nintendo, and EA is one of those it could've gotten games from, which is why this is bad overall, and anyone who says this isn't a bad thing is kidding themselves.


----------



## J-Machine (May 18, 2013)

Oh well I haven't played an ea game since the original dead space which I bought used. It's not even a boycott. I just don't have brand loyalty keeping me wanting their goods. But not making games for a console because of a lack of early popularity (millions of consoles should be regarded as a success but I digress) is the same as saying "I hate you too much to want to help you.". If good games come to the wiiu and if the marketing improved then this wouldn't be an issue but people seem too greedy to notice this.

Maybe when the other new consoles come out we will see ea rethink their strategy.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (May 18, 2013)

Oh well, I got ma PC for Battlefield and anything Bioware related. I'm still kinda sore about the whole Rayman Legends thing with Ubisoft though, because Ubisoft's E3 conference was like this:


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> It would be nice if EA pulled a 1990's and made good games again.


 
You mean when online DRM and online passes didn't exist and when people *gasp* bought whole games without the DLC? I forgot what that was like, even though I had an Snes since 1993.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 18, 2013)

It's not about not caring about anything EA has to offer, which I don't. It's about EA being a money grubbing, license whoring, unimaginative publisher whose interest is solely in the bottom line. There's no love or heart in their games, it's just mechanical to them. I can honestly say that not one EA game in that last 7 years has interested me one bit.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 18, 2013)

Meh who cares what these tards have to say anymore? They have been spelling doom and gloom for Nintendo for 15 years and they are still around. EA can keep wrecking their public image though.


----------



## SnAQ (May 19, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Different games appeal to different demographics, plain and simple. I like Need for Speed, Portal and the Mass Effect series a lot and I played a bit of Crysis, but the rest of them don't appeal to me. Others will have a different opinion, and I can respect that  I don't hate them, just not interested. Perhaps I can give them a try.
> 
> EA has made some games that I like, granted, but a majority of them aren't something I personally am interested in.


 
That's exactly how I feel!


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 20, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Mass Effect started before EA bought them out. And personally, I don't care if the 'entire world' disagrees with me. They're good games. Amazing games? Not really.


 
I have played both franchises extensively, Dragon Age: Origins was pretty good, but much like Mass Effect, it isn't anything to write home about to be completely honest.




FAST6191 said:


> Does that mean inputting plays is better than some semblance of "real" control?
> Also given the stupid amount of possible plays ( http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/0...ftware-cant-score-what-jean-segura-did-friday ) in various sports....


 

You know, an intelligent developer would see the Wii U Gamepad as a way of truly innovating sports games in a whole new way. With the advancement of computer AI in sports games, we aren't too far from being able to create your own plays as a method of strategy to winning a game. In football, the coach is always drawing up plays for the players on the field when it comes to forming lines and playing offensively or defensively. Who would honestly not want to play a sports game where you can literally control the outcome of a play because you can control the players themselves based on their assigned positions? Sure, it would probably be very difficult and would require advancing the level of AI so that they can comprehend the players commands. Baseball is more random due to the height, distance and speed at which a ball can be hit, as well as the variety of pitches and defensive plays that are made though.


----------



## Disorarara (May 20, 2013)

People vastly underestimating the importance of third party developers and publishers.


----------



## macmanhigh (May 20, 2013)

EA........ its NOT in the Game


----------



## Pleng (May 20, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> EA........ its NOT in the Game


 
It's in the Game, but the Game isn't in the WiiU


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> You know, an intelligent developer would see the Wii U Gamepad as a way of truly innovating sports games in a whole new way. With the advancement of computer AI in sports games, we aren't too far from being able to create your own plays as a method of strategy to winning a game. In football, the coach is always drawing up plays for the players on the field when it comes to forming lines and playing offensively or defensively. Who would honestly not want to play a sports game where you can literally control the outcome of a play because you can control the players themselves based on their assigned positions? Sure, it would probably be very difficult and would require advancing the level of AI so that they can comprehend the players commands. Baseball is more random due to the height, distance and speed at which a ball can be hit, as well as the variety of pitches and defensive plays that are made though.


 
Yeah because innovation > sales right guys?

Oh wait that doesn't happen nevermind.

But yeah there's already like 3 major touchscreen devices on the market (smartphones, 3DS, and Vita) and if they REALLY wanted to, there's SmartGlass and Vita connectivity. Hell I thought I remembered them demoing Madden with SmartGlass at last year's E3. Back when SmartGlass seemed cool. Now I have it on my Galaxy S3 and it's fucking useless. But I digress.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 20, 2013)

EA will be the ones missing out in the end when the WiiU gets some killer games and everyone wants one.
Then they'll be crawling back to Nintendo begging to develop games for them.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> EA will be the ones missing out in the end when the WiiU gets some killer games and everyone wants one.
> Then they'll be crawling back to Nintendo begging to develop games for them.


_"Damn bullies! When I grow up, I'm going to kick their butts, uh-huh! I'm gonna be biiiig and strooong and I'll show'em! ;O;"_
_"Shh... Calm down, Timmy... It's okay... No tears, just dreams now, come to mommy."_


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 20, 2013)

Disorarara said:


> People vastly underestimating the importance of third party developers and publishers.


 
Hardly. Nintendo has ignored EA's crying for 15 years and are still going strong. Fuck em' I say.


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> still going strong


Still going strong.
Worst system reception in... how many years?

It's been half a year, we're no longer in launch phase, BTW.

EDIT: Hunted down the last of the stray T's.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Still going strong.
> Worst system reception in... how many years?
> 
> It's been half a year, we're no longer in launch phase, BTW.
> ...


 
Worst system reception? I am sorry but that goes to the PS3 and it's $600 price tag at launch and shitty games library for the first couple of years. How quickly people forget how much razzing Sony fanboys got for buying a console at a price that is considered extortion for a gaming system and it didn't have any games to boot. Also, the Vita is still a colossal failure too and it's been out for quite some time.

The Wii U has had shitty sales, we all know that, and the launch library has been terrible, we all know that. Developers crying over the power of a system or the fact that they have to design games differently from one system to another is no different then when the PS3 came out and developers were whining about how difficult it was to program for the Cell processor. Only now they are crying about the CPU not being powerful enough when they haven't even attempted to make games to the Wii U's maximum potential. HOW DO WE KNOW THE WII U ISN'T POWERFUL ENOUGH WHEN NO ONE HAS BOTHERED TO MAKE AND RELEASE A GAME AT THE SYSTEMS MAXIMUM POTENTIAL? Seriously, it's hilarious how much developers and fanboys alike try to make mountains out of mole hills and say shit that isn't true until the facts have been proven. And so far the Wii U is an unproven system with a lot to offer, maybe developers should stop shedding tears and get to work, maybe they will actually make some money if they put in the effort to make a good game.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

Heh, guess people are getting the panties in a bunch and refuse to wait till at least E3 too see if the Wii U succeeds...oh wait, this it GBA Temp. Never mind.

Not trying to add fuel to the fire, but think about it, yes, the Wii U isn't do as well as it should be, I won't refute that, and I won't refute that the support isn't the greatest right now; hell, the entire consensus for the console is largely negative. Once the first and third party games come, that has the potentiality to change for the better.


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 21, 2013)

I honestly don't give a single fuck.Their games are basically shit.Plus we all will buy a PS4 and 720.


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2013)

PS3 wasn't a Nintendo product.


----------



## Pleng (May 21, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Plus we all will buy a PS4 and 720.


 
Yes. Because EVERYBODY who like gaming to ANY degree will buy THREE gaming systems...


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 21, 2013)

Pleng said:


> Yes. Because EVERYBODY who like gaming to ANY degree will buy THREE gaming systems...



Dude this is GBAtemp, we are hardcore gamers I'm pretty sure.So why not buy all consoles and not miss out on anything?


----------



## donaldgx (May 21, 2013)

EA games, if only I could remember one I had played this year besides FIFA 13


----------



## Pleng (May 21, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Dude this is GBAtemp, we are hardcore gamers I'm pretty sure.So why not buy all consoles and not miss out on anything?


 
a) no and
b) even if 'we' were all hardcore gamers, 'our' numbers would be insignificant compared to 'them'


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Developers crying over the power of a system or the fact that they have to design games differently from one system to another is no different then when the PS3 came out and developers were whining about how difficult it was to program for the Cell processor. Only now they are crying about the CPU not being powerful enough when they haven't even attempted to make games to the Wii U's maximum potential. HOW DO WE KNOW THE WII U ISN'T POWERFUL ENOUGH WHEN NO ONE HAS BOTHERED TO MAKE AND RELEASE A GAME AT THE SYSTEMS MAXIMUM POTENTIAL? Seriously, it's hilarious how much developers and fanboys alike try to make mountains out of mole hills and say shit that isn't true until the facts have been proven. And so far the Wii U is an unproven system with a lot to offer, maybe developers should stop shedding tears and get to work, maybe they will actually make some money if they put in the effort to make a good game.



The PS3 thing I seem to recall more was the PS3 SDK being awful which in turn forced devs to use the rather unusual PS3 architecture rather than just getting stuff done. I seriously doubt there are many out there now that can program the cell well (reasoning being barely anybody knows assembly enough for general use, if the development/security even allows for it, for properly popular stuff like X86 and ARM) but it is does not matter as the SDK just allows people to make code as they always have and not have to think too hard about it.

[Nobody has attempted to make for the best the Wii U can do]
Assuming what the devs, the hackers and other such people have said is true that is somewhat irrelevant if the Wii U lacks the perks of a proper modern architecture. Moreover if it is just a few Wii (and indeed GC) processors clumsily stuck together (parallel processing is not just sticking things together, see also Amdahl's law) then they kind of have been building to it for years.

Also why screw around with chickens and eggs when I can just develop for the PS360 and PC instead (systems or near equivalent or greater power with great install bases, great infrastructure, presumably a nice SDK and more nice things)?


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> The PS3 thing I seem to recall more was the PS3 SDK being awful which in turn forced devs to use the rather unusual PS3 architecture rather than just getting stuff done. I seriously doubt there are many out there now that can program the cell well (reasoning being barely anybody knows assembly enough for general use, if the development/security even allows for it, for properly popular stuff like X86 and ARM) but it is does not matter as the SDK just allows people to make code as they always have and not have to think too hard about it.
> 
> [Nobody has attempted to make for the best the Wii U can do]
> Assuming what the devs, the hackers and other such people have said is true that is somewhat irrelevant if the Wii U lacks the perks of a proper modern architecture. Moreover if it is just a few Wii (and indeed GC) processors clumsily stuck together (parallel processing is not just sticking things together, see also Amdahl's law) then they kind of have been building to it for years.
> ...


 
I dunno, it just seems asinine that folks like EA are saying "oh, we aren't going to make games for the Wii U because it can't run Frostbite Engine 3" yet we all know that's bullshit. If the PS3 and 360 can sure as hell run it (albeit at lower resolutions to achieve idea FPS) with their welfare graphics chips, then the Wii U should be able to with a slower clocked processor but a GPU capable of a lot higher output and true 1080p resolution display. It's a matter of programming properly and they can't be bothered to do things a little differently then what they are used to with PS360 development. In other words, they want to save as much money as possible in order to maximize profits even if they do a shitty job, companies like EA and Activision have been doing it for several years now.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> I dunno, it just seems asinine that folks like EA are saying "oh, we aren't going to make games for the Wii U because it can't run Frostbite Engine 3" yet we all know that's bullshit. If the PS3 and 360 can sure as hell run it (albeit at lower resolutions to achieve idea FPS) with their welfare graphics chips, then the Wii U should be able to with a slower clocked processor but a GPU capable of a lot higher output and true 1080p resolution display. It's a matter of programming properly and they can't be bothered to do things a little differently then what they are used to with PS360 development. In other words, they want to save as much money as possible in order to maximize profits even if they do a shitty job, companies like EA and Activision have been doing it for several years now.


 
I'd guess that they hired programmers who ended up being underpaid.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> I dunno, it just seems asinine that folks like EA are saying "oh, we aren't going to make games for the Wii U because it can't run Frostbite Engine 3" yet we all know that's bullshit. If the PS3 and 360 can sure as hell run it (albeit at lower resolutions to achieve idea FPS) with their welfare graphics chips, then the Wii U should be able to with a slower clocked processor but a GPU capable of a lot higher output and true 1080p resolution display. It's a matter of programming properly and they can't be bothered to do things a little differently then what they are used to with PS360 development. In other words, they want to save as much money as possible in order to maximize profits even if they do a shitty job, companies like EA and Activision have been doing it for several years now.



Possible but might take a bit of time from otherwise quite valuable programmers
Possible but hard to update by virtue of the level of changes needed to get it on there
Possible but hard to extend when games want to try something new (a popular thing for devs to do that buy your engine off the shelf)
Possible but potentially not a great investment from projected game uses and markets

All perfectly valid reasons, and not mutually exclusive ones either, in modern enterprise level programming, I believe all this was done in the frostbite thread though ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/next-gen...-wii-u-due-to-frostbite-engine.347589/page-11 ).


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> EA doesn't want to work for Nintendo, doesn't want to invest the time and money into making games or watered down ports. End of story. Now we can close the thread.


Can we, though?
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/ea-developing-wii-u-games-after-all


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Can we, though?
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/ea-developing-wii-u-games-after-all


 
Already posted in there. already know about it. You quoted something from me that was made a while ago.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

Oops, I somehow missed some discussion in that thread.  Sorry


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Oops, I somehow missed some discussion in that thread. Sorry


 
No worries


----------



## Densetsu (May 22, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ea-is-developing-wii-u-games.348280/


----------

